# Survival > Primitive Skills & Technology >  Survival Fishing

## NE Survival

Does anyone have any interest in me doing a article of Survival Fishing? I have good deal of knowledge in the topic...

----------


## crashdive123

If you want to write something, then write it.  Asking a group of strangers if we want you to write something when we know absolutely nothing about you (your intro lacked a wee bit of detail) is sort of weird.

----------


## madmax

Yes. Please do.  You've shown us your expertise in squirrel cooking.

----------


## kyratshooter

You guys are BAD!

I have written and erased three posts now and I think I need to re-evaluate one of my new year resolutions due to the fact that I will never get through the second day of the year without braking it at this rate. 

Poor NE Survival can't help it if he does not realize he has stumbled into a 10 year old forum composed of 40, 50, 60 and 70-something old men who have been running the woods eating raw meat and tree bark since they were 5 years old!

If you got something tell it, but remember, we all grew up before participation trophys were invented.

----------


## hunter63

> Does anyone have any interest in me doing a article of Survival Fishing? I have good deal of knowledge in the topic...


Go for it.....But remember posting the "All you have to do is"...methods does bring into question your knowledge.

----------


## NE Survival

I give up... I joined this to hopefully get some good ideas, but all i get is rude comments. Thanks For Nothin.

----------


## madmax

Learn much?

----------


## M118LR

> Does anyone have any interest in me doing a article of Survival Fishing? I have good deal of knowledge in the topic...


While I'm known for not playing well with others, I'd find it interesting if you did a write up/ review of survival fishing while utilizing the equipment from any of the prepackaged survival tins. I believe that most here have already built thier own item specific Homemade fishing kits, but those don't give US a good indication of what the prepackaged tins offer. Perhaps a little hands on with the prepackaged tin equipment would increase not only our data base, but your's as well. I carry the Military Scout Survival Tin, which has the Standard Survival fishing kit included. But there is also the Basic Emergency Fishing Kit. I'll link it up:

https://www.adventuresurvivalequipme...shing-kit.html

https://www.adventuresurvivalequipme...shing-kit.html

https://www.adventuresurvivalequipme...vival-tin.html

Hope this provides a little OJT and some interesting & inquisitive conversation. Good Luck NE Survival.

----------


## kyratshooter

> I give up... I joined this to hopefully get some good ideas, but all i get is rude comments. Thanks For Nothin.


No you didn't!

I read all 8 of your posts and there is no reference to asking for information in any form.

Every post is your attempt to tell someone else what you know, and your "knowledge" is questionable.

Like I said in the other post, no participation trophies passed out here.  We call BS when we see it.

Perhaps you should be over on another site where you can join in on the 1203 page thread titled "I love my Mora" Complete with pictures and 1000 posts that say "Kool!"

They also have a 1000 page thread titled "Show me your survival fishing kit!"

You will fit right in.

OK that New Year resolution is shot to h*!!

----------


## hunter63

Now that is some useful information.....
Not a big fan of "tins"....sometimes doesn't pack as well as a pouch...
Like this one better.
https://www.adventuresurvivalequipme...shing-kit.html

Actually have been carrying one of these in my wallet....since receiving a wonderful box of goodies in the gift exchange.
Can't say I tried it yet....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

http://www.directshoppingcenter.com/..._campaign=main

I'm not a real good fisherman anyway....prefer to shoot something to eat....

----------


## randyt

my idea of survival fishing is a gill net, cast net and a roll of chicken wire.

----------


## madmax

He didn't stand a chance.

----------


## hunter63

Survivors need to be tougher than that.......

----------


## randyt

it's not a record.....

----------


## NE Survival

I would do that but all of the lakes are frozen where i live so it would have to wait until spring. I would be up for it no doubt

----------


## randyt

you can place a gill net under ice and a trap can be dropped through a hole in the ice.

----------


## crashdive123

......and I hear tell that some folks actually cut holes in the ice to drop a line.  They're probably just telling tall stories.

----------


## madmax

Wow!  Keep talking.

----------


## hunter63

> No you didn't!
> 
> I read all 8 of your posts and there is no reference to asking for information in any form.
> 
> Every post is your attempt to tell someone else what you know, and your "knowledge" is questionable.
> 
> Like I said in the other post, no participation trophies passed out here.  We call BS when we see it.
> 
> Perhaps you should be over on another site where you can join in on the 1203 page thread titled "I love my Mora" Complete with pictures and 1000 posts that say "Kool!"
> ...


I'm trying as well....
That other site has taken "snark" to new level........

----------


## M118LR

I understand that Florida survival fishing is a bit unique: using the cork from an about to be emptied wine bottle as a bobber, the tab from drained beer cans as a hook, reusing the tangled mess of washed ashore fishing line, and breaking off a stalk of bamboo for a pole seems to be a norm. Now all you need is one of thousands of varieties of bugs to use as bait. Only trouble with this Florida Primitive survival fishing is authorization from "She who must be obeyed". Of course if your Gator fishing, just cut your toe a little and dangle it in fresh water. Don't use your fingers, you are going to need them when you get a nibble. LOL.

----------


## hunter63

Survival ice fishing...Primitive....no Wifi...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## NE Survival

well no kidding, but ice fishing and open water fishing are two different things, in case you didnt reaizw

----------


## hunter63

> well no kidding, but ice fishing and open water fishing are two different things, in case you didnt reaizw


Thanks for clearing that up.....

----------


## M118LR

This isn't "ice fishing" ? Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randyt

the last time Hunter went ice fishing he got about a hundred pounds. Took it home and went to fry it up and flooded the kitchen, bet he was in trouble that day LOL

----------


## Rick

I went one time. Took all flippin' day to cut a hole for the boat. Never again!

----------


## M118LR

After careful inspection of hunter63's primitive ice fishing rig photo's, I have to ask if it was during the bye week? What other reason would there be to not have the "PACKER's" game on the TV. (Unless of course this was taken during the years when "DA BEAR's" ruled the division.) LOL.
Nicely done hunter63. JMHO.

----------


## crashdive123

> I went one time. Took all flippin' day to cut a hole for the boat. Never again!


You think that's bad.................I drove my truck onto the ice.

----------


## randyt

It's a lot of work to bust through ice. I took a canoe into trap camp once and when I left I had to break the ice with a paddle to get back out. What a PIA

----------


## hunter63

> After careful inspection of hunter63's primitive ice fishing rig photo's, I have to ask if it was during the bye week? What other reason would there be to not have the "PACKER's" game on the TV. (Unless of course this was taken during the years when "DA BEAR's" ruled the division.) LOL.
> Nicely done hunter63. JMHO.


Well truth be known....that's not my shack....wish it was.
And as I like to shoot fish....the 7 mm mag really is noisy inside a shack. and get a lot of complaints.

I guess I would have to question is there is a Right or Wrong way to "survival fish"....I would think you use what ever you have available...what ever that is.
Where you fish is kinda open as well.....

NE survival Quote>
well no kidding, but ice fishing and open water fishing are two different things, in case you didnt reaizw 
Quote.....

You didn't specify any conditions or info on much of anything.
So...
What difference does it make?.....if that's all I have in the winter?
Or do you only survive in "open water season?"....What about open fishing seasons?
"Survival" is what you do when things go sideways.

To do anything else is just a fishing trip.

----------


## randyt

heck if a fella is lost, just throw a line in the water and a Fish and Game officer will show up shortly to check your license

----------


## hunter63

> heck if a fella is lost, just throw a line in the water and a Fish and Game officer will show up shortly to check your license


Problem is...They show up.... write the ticket.... that leave you there...cutting across private property (they can do that) and when you try to follow them ...they call the sheriff.
At least you get to have a ride in a county squad.

----------


## randyt

three hots and a cot lol

----------


## hunter63

> It's a lot of work to bust through ice. I took a canoe into trap camp once and when I left I had to break the ice with a paddle to get back out. What a PIA


Had our duck blind start to freeze in, a couple of times......break ice going out...toss decoys...they go skidding across the ice....then have to chip them out before we left....break ice coming in...
Yup....PITA

----------


## M118LR

> Well truth be known....that's not my shack....wish it was.
> And as I like to shoot fish....the 7 mm mag really is noisy inside a shack. and get a lot of complaints.
> 
> I guess I would have to question is there is a Right or Wrong way to "survival fish"....I would think you use what ever you have available...what ever that is.
> Where you fish is kinda open as well.....
> 
> NE survival Quote>
> well no kidding, but ice fishing and open water fishing are two different things, in case you didnt reaizw 
> Quote.....
> ...


We just have to condescend to those that will man those future ice fishing shacks after US. But do we really need to hear from those that have never manned those shacks that think they are Professionals within those shacks? Forget the folks that have not spent a day in those shoes, just give US Y'all's experience on the folks that shall spend the future above a whole in the ice. There is a reason why I moved to Florida, it may have something to due with not explaining why I don't want to spend another day fishing on the ice. But I really like to hear the opinions of those that have never spent a day fishing on the ice, they are the resident internet experts. Thank You for your dose of reality hunter63.

----------


## tundrabadger

> well no kidding, but ice fishing and open water fishing are two different things, in case you didnt reaizw


Surely you jest!

----------


## Antonyraison

Write, the article, if its good then awesome, you will get the kudos deserved.
I am no expert at fishing, but know enough to get me by in survival.

----------


## pete lynch

NE Survival, you should have done some reading on this forum first. Most would-be members who read/lurk the forum before they join would know this is a friendly group, but not known to tolerate much BS.
Go back and do some reading maybe and write your survival fishing "article". Edit out any BS, post it and see what happens. The worst that could happen is you may get criticized and then you can do what you like, be it accept the criticism or go find another forum.
You do hold the distinction of being the 1st new member of 2017 ( so far) to draw this much attention. No participation trophy awarded for that.
Hello and welcome to the forum. :Wink:

----------


## madmax

The only thing I remember about ice fishing with my Grandpa and my great Uncle was Old Grandad and riding the snowmobile back to the cabin with a headache and stiff fish.

----------


## crashdive123

Stop using Viagra for bait and the fish won't get stiff.   :Innocent:

----------


## hunter63

Went out to a frozen lake...with MF as a young man.
His friend was out there some where....we didn't know where.
MF stood there looking around, wondering which way to go......
I said, "This way"
He says, "How do you know?"
......."Tobacco juice spit spots in the snow"
(early education of tracking survival skills)

I think they went out there to get away for the house, drink a bit (sorry M118LR...that was waaay too fancy)..just a 1/2 pint to nip from....beer sometime freezes.

Smoke cigars, chew spit, lie, BS, laugh, do "Guy stuff"..... and maybe catch a fish once in a while....(to make it look good)
All Life Survival  skills...

----------


## Antonyraison

> Went out to a frozen lake...with MF as a young man.
> His friend was out there some where....we didn't know where.
> MF stood there looking around, wondering which way to go......
> I said, "This way"
> He says, "How do you know?"
> ......."Tobacco juice spit spots in the snow"
> (early education of tracking survival skills)
> 
> I think they went out there to get away for the house, drink a bit (sorry M118LR...that was waaay too fancy)..just a 1/2 pint to nip from....beer sometime freezes.
> ...


Sounds like an awesome time  :Smile:

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I've never gone ice fishing.  Likely never will.  

Survival fishing?  Not a problem on the Gulf Coast as long as you can choke down a hardhead.

Alan

----------


## hunter63

> I've never gone ice fishing.  Likely never will.  
> 
> Survival fishing?  Not a problem on the Gulf Coast as long as you can choke down a hardhead.
> 
> Alan


Yeah...gotta push the boat on the ice......
This is real survival fishing....Sometimes the pizza guy can't find your shack

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I'm acquainted with a fellow in upstate NY.  He's an avid Walleye fisherman and he fishes on Lake Erie throughout the year.  He's got a Lund (I can't remember what size) and he often tells of having to break through the ice to get out and get back in.  He's Mid 70s and loves to fish.  

The only water that turns to ice down here is in the freezer. One time, when I was a kid, the banks of the bayous had about three feet of thin ice on them.  My dad and I would toss an H&H up on the ice and slowly drag it off.  About half the time a bass would take it right when it dropped off the ice.  They were just sitting down there watching it.  

That's the closest I ever got to ice fishing.  

I mentioned I'm a flatlander and flat water fisherman.  I also think 50 degrees F is cold.

Alan

----------


## hunter63

Y'all have wind chill index for anything under 50, .....right?

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Yes, but wind chill was just invented so we'll feel like we're having a Winter.  Most years I have tomato plants that overwinter.  Even this year when we had two mornings with temps at 21 degrees it was only for those two days.  That hit us pretty hard because we are not used to those temps at all.  Almost everything in the green house froze and everything that was uncovered outside froze.  I moved a bunch of plants next to the house and threw some plastic over them and they did just fine.  The heated greenhouse froze.  Go figure.  

I'm exaggerating a bit but we get nothing like even north Texas gets and even when it does get cold it only stays that way for a day or two.  

About ten years ago or so it snowed on Christmas morning.  The snow stayed on the ground that day and was gone by noon the next day.  We had gone to the ranch and set up camp on the day before Christmas Eve.  When we went back on the day after Christmas the snow had collapsed the tent and just made a general mess.  #3 son shot a buck that morning and hit it badly.  That was the only time in my life I trailed a deer in snow.  It's remarkably easy until the snow melts.  Then it is impossible.  We started off that morning in long johns and coats and were back to jeans and T-shirts by noon.  

Alan

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I've been up to Connecticut and Missouri in the winter time.  I came back as soon as I could.  100 degrees S. TX isn't exactly comfortable but 10 degree cold Is definitely not!

Y'all can have it and enjoy.

Alan

----------


## edr730

Wow, That's one big heavy shanty. I can see that it's the first day it's been out on the ice unless it is strictly portable. Looks like they'd almost need two car jacks to lift it up off that sled if they plan on leaving it out there.

----------


## Batch

You know since the started keeping daily records of the temperature in South Florida in 1912. The coldest temps were 28 degrees and that was one day February 1919 and January 19th and 20th 1977. 

Hell last year we had a day that hit into the 40's. It warmed up to the 70's later that day though. It made the news http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/wea...124-story.html

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

What I noticed was the floor.  It looks to be about 4" thick and made of composite plastic.  Is that right?

Alan

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I suppose the thick, well insulated floor keeps the heaters from thawing the ice out from under the shack.  If you built one that floats you could leave it in place all year.

Alan

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

> You know since the started keeping daily records of the temperature in South Florida in 1912. The coldest temps were 28 degrees and that was one day February 1919 and January 19th and 20th 1977. 
> 
> Hell last year we had a day that hit into the 40's. It warmed up to the 70's later that day though. It made the news http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/wea...124-story.html


That's my kind of weather.  But, there are some days in August when I find myself wishing for a Blue Norther.

Alan

----------


## hunter63

> Wow, That's one big heavy shanty. I can see that it's the first day it's been out on the ice unless it is strictly portable. Looks like they'd almost need two car jacks to lift it up off that sled if they plan on leaving it out there.


LOL...This isn't my shanty...Friend of mine sent me the pic's
Most are left on skids or runners and can be moved by pick-up or even snow machine....if the snow isn't too deep.
gets interesting in the spring,.....when to pull off.

Most all have heaters...and doesn't really melt the ice......as a matter of fact, bonfires will melt a little maybe only an inch or two......but not melt thru.

Or.....Redneck ice fishing.....
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

https://www.google.com/search?q=ice+...ih=510#imgrc=_

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

That's really more my style but I'm not allowed to go topless.

Alan

----------


## edr730

It's an interesting shanty and would be fun to fish in for a novelty. I wouldn't expect any fire to melt the ice. Time out on the ice however will sink a shanty. They have to be blocked up as they sink every so often. If shanties are not blocked all winter, what you will see before the ice melts completely is only the roof top. The rest will be below the water line frozen in the ice. I've watched them sink in the dead of winter and chuckled...yep she's goin under.  I noticed there was no blocking visible which is why I thought it was either recently put out or was portable and constantly moved.

----------


## hunter63

> It's an interesting shanty and would be fun to fish in for a novelty. I wouldn't expect any fire to melt the ice. Time out on the ice however will sink a shanty. They have to be blocked up as they sink every so often. If shanties are not blocked all winter, what you will see before the ice melts completely is only the roof top. The rest will be below the water line frozen in the ice. I've watched them sink in the dead of winter and chuckled...yep she's goin under.  I noticed there was no blocking visible which is why I thought it was either recently put out or was portable and constantly moved.


That may be true....but that's a new one on me.

The only shanties have seen go thru the ice were out there too early..(mild winters) or too late.
Can't say if I ever heard of one sinking thru the ice, because it was sitting there too long.

Ice is there that long....

They even rent them to bunk in...along with fishing.

http://www.twinpinesmillelacs.com/la...e-rentals.html

----------


## edr730

Maybe blocking about five times might be right. If you set out early till late season would be more. If the winter has lots of 30 degree weather then more. I've blocked them all winter, dug them out and watched them sink. A friend was thinking of setting up some shanties this year to rent. He doesn't know if he wants to because of the blocking. I told him to make portables, hand them a spud and point at the lake and say...go out there.

----------


## hunter63

At any rate.....
Ice fishing ....as in chop a hole in the ice in northern climates and fish thru the ice....is a viable method of gathering food....
Pop up's (spring loaded fishing rigs would increase you chances...but most people wouldn't carry them in a survival pack

----------


## edr730

Tip ups could be rigged easy enough. Fish snares in the winter too. I wouldn't want to try to survive without the water where it seems all the food is. That would include the animals on the land that go to drink and leave heavy trails in the mud. Of course there are beaver and muskrat, minnows, crawdads, easy eggs in the spring, cat tails etc. There are a few months of the year that fishing is almost worthless. Those are just before the ice comes on and just after the ice leaves. Thin and dangerous ice would be the best ice fishing. Around here it takes till mid May before the fish bite much. There is a short 2-3 weeks when the fish bite earlier and heavy, but only in very specific areas and never in the middle of the lake. Those would be a few dams, coves, canals where larve fall. There is also a way to snare fish with a wire and lure in the middle of the winter when the fishing slows down. If you are on a river you can tell if there is life and food in the river by turning over some rocks and look for life and larve. If there is none then that river isn't worth much.

----------


## greybark

> If you are on a river you can tell if there is life and food in the river by turning over some rocks and look for life and larve. If there is none then that river isn't worth much. flight serenity flight claims


Thanks for the tip.Before I usually just went to a spot on a river where I had seen people fishing earlier. Guess I'll be able to find my own spots from now on.

----------


## crashdive123

I don't think that tip works in Kenya.

----------


## hunter63

I look for a "Deer Crossing" sign on the highway....as a good hunting spot.

----------


## greybark

> I don't think that tip works in Kenya.


I was there for a short visit, beautiful country. Yeah the tip doesn't apply there  :Smile:

----------


## jayd

Never mind, I have nothing to add - I'm just a troll.

----------


## Rick

So if I fold my net in half that will half the size of the mesh? Cool. And I can use a drift net for casting. Even better. I learn stuff all the time.

----------


## crashdive123

Now that right there is funny.....misguided and wrong, but funny.......I don't care who you are.

----------


## hunter63

> So if I fold my net in half that will half the size of the mesh? Cool. And I can use a drift net for casting. Even better. I learn stuff all the time.


Wouldn't that also fold those little fish in half?

----------


## edr730

You know, I am pretty ignorant when it comes to net fishing. Sure, I've seined for minnows or smelt (when there were smelt), but never used anything for larger fish. I've done lots of minnow trapping and I could catch a meal, if I would eat minnows, by just saying hello to the river. I could catch lots of pan fish at 7 inches and I know there are lots of those. So, my question would be how many of those 7 inch pan fish could I catch in a 3 inch wide net? Or would I only be able to catch the bass or the pike? I know I could fill a fish trap over night which would be similar to a large minnow trap full of pan fish. Would a net that size even be worth my while if I only caught a few larger fish?

----------


## randyt

smelt dipping use to be awesome, was pretty good at the green and black mallard.

----------


## edr730

long time ago Randy. Some say the salmon ate em. Salmon are going down now, so maybe they will come back

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

The game wardens take a pretty dim view of survival fishing with a gill net down here.

Alan

----------


## hunter63

> The game wardens take a pretty dim view of survival fishing with a gill net down here.
> 
> Alan


I been trying to tell y'all....If your survivin'......You don't have to worry about rules...

----------


## LowKey

That 3" mesh tickles me to death. The 10lb bluefish I catch on 50lb line and wire leaders in a nice kettle hole down in Chatham would go right through that 3" mesh. Most of the pan fish too like 10" scup. A 12" pogie wouldn't even notice it was there.

Folding a net to change the mesh size. LOL! Too damn funny.

I'm waiting for the instructions on making a casting net out of a 3" mesh net. Are you gonna string rocks around the edges? What are you gonna make your draw lines out of? 

I'm still learning to cast one of those things for bait fish. I am so gonna starve. Good thing bluefish like anything that moves. Even the bright green floaty things I use to keep the bait off the bottom away from the crabs.

----------


## Rick

Now, now, now, Lowkey. You just might have the opportunity to learn something. Let's give the kid the benefit of the doubt and let him explain his way out of this. Yes, I agree it does seem a bit far fetched but there may be a logical explanation. He does seem to have a plethora of knowledge about...well...everything so I'm sure he knows lots and lots about this stuff we don't. Go ahead, kid, mesmerize us.

----------


## randyt

the age of infinite wisdom

----------


## Rick

You got your regular wing nuts. Then you got your extra special wing nuts. I think we're dealing with an extra extra special wing nut here. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

A left handed thread, cross threaded, one eared, special kind of wing nut.

Alan

----------


## randyt

you forgot the numb nut

----------


## Rick

That's what happens when you slip off your bike seat.

----------


## randyt

that don't sound numbing, that sounds painful

----------


## Rick

Well, that's after the pain and your eyes roll back down and your teeth unclinch and......

----------


## jayd

Never mind, I have nothing to add - I'm just a troll.

----------


## hunter63

> people who can't read have a hard time, for sure. You fold the net and then TIE in enough places to keep the meshes  where you want them. Real hard to figure out, aint it. In shallow water, the cast net makes it convenient to haul in the net, but the catching is done by the net's falling to the bottom after being cast. so the fish are there, it's just more of a pita to retreive them. But you can pin the net to the bottom with parts of your body and "feel" for the fish, just like you do when seining around a  clump of roots, etc, in a creek ,but horizontally, not vertically. AFter you pin one under your hand. you feel your way to stabbing him with your knife, repeat. If it's REALLy shallow, fresh water, you can stun small fish by "slapping" the water above them, using about 3 ft of pole, with 6" sticks tied across one end, like a paddle.


Seems like a lot of work....why don't you just chase them down, then punch them



to death...
Works for this guy....and he on the TV...making money.

----------


## kyratshooter

I think I might walk down to the lake with the Zebco and do some "survival fishing" tomorrow.  

I'm about sick of all the stuff in the fridge and fish sounds good.

I won't be punching them, or stabbing them with my bowie knife, just reeling them in and putting them in the bucket.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Taking a day off to go fishing is one of the best ways to survive in this old world.

Alan

----------


## LowKey

kyrat, do you really have a zebco? I have a little underslung triggerspinner I kept in the truck on a compact "fish anywhere anytime" pole. Can't kill those little suckers but my fishing buddies always gave me crap about it.

Which reminds me to move it to the "new" car. Poor old truck passed away last month and couldn't afford another one.

----------


## madmax

I have one of those Lowkey.  It came in a carrying case and breaks down to about 14".  It's fished 6 states and been a ball.

----------


## hunter63

I do carry fishing po;es. tackle and stuff in the trucks.....JIC...
.
But found a couple of these at a yard sale for $5 bucks each..... for packing in.....
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Have had one of the Ronco Pocket Fisherman in the boat...when hunting is slow....
DW bought it for me as a gift a million years ago.... they are still for sale...
https://hardwareonlinestore.com/inde...hg7f5djqitnahs


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I can make the biggest mess of fishing line you ever saw with an opened face reel. I have never practice it either. I'm just a natural at it.

----------


## hunter63

> I can make the biggest mess of fishing line you ever saw with an opened face reel. I have never practice it either. I'm just a natural at it.


The closed bail always gave me trouble.....
Guess that why they make both....so we can screw up ALL of them...something for everyone.

----------


## kyratshooter

I started out on an old open bait casting reel.

You only get one birds nest done with one of those and the old "that will never happen again" alarm goes off, even when you are 10 years old!

----------


## crashdive123

I grew up on reels like this..........

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## LowKey

I love my baitcaster Shimanos that I use for surf fishing. Both Tekotas (I had to go out to the garage and look. The Calcutta is down cellar somewhere. It needs repairs.) It's all about getting beyond the surf. Those reels just roll the line right off.
The rods are crappy Ugly sticks but they just get shoved in rod holders on the beach. Don't need a lot of action for bluefish and stripers, and don't really want a lot of action to cast heavy bunker and lead weight (and floaters depending on crab season.) The smaller one, I sometimes use to cast 3oz lures on the walk out, or I'll set the bigger one with bunker at "the good spot" and use a smaller beaded spinning lure if baitfish are around. 

IMG_1179.jpg

----------


## kyratshooter

Wow!!!

I just thread a worm on the hook and drop it in the lake.

A rod and reel lets me get out from the bank a ways but I can get supper right off the bank with a cane pole.

----------


## Rick

That is why I'm a Zebco man. You hand me something more complicated that a Zebco and I'll look for a cane pole. Believe it or not you can still by the Popiel Pocket Fisherman at Walmart for $20. As seen on TV!

----------


## hunter63

I go down to the lower field .....set up a lawn chair.....and generally use a "river rig".

Grub from rotted wood or night crawlers form under rocks..........sinker ....1/2 oz or thereabouts.....18" up 3 way swivel........24 in line...hook and nightcrawler....downstream .

Biggest trout was 18"....DW caught it.....mostly brookies, a brown once in awhile....and since the floods....a few rainbows that got away form trout ponds.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Lot of suckers and red horse.....toss'em in the field.

----------


## Plainsman

> No you didn't!
> 
> I read all 8 of your posts and there is no reference to asking for information in any form.
> 
> Every post is your attempt to tell someone else what you know, and your "knowledge" is questionable.
> 
> Like I said in the other post, no participation trophies passed out here.  We call BS when we see it.
> 
> Perhaps you should be over on another site where you can join in on the 1203 page thread titled "I love my Mora" Complete with pictures and 1000 posts that say "Kool!"
> ...


This cracked me up! 😄 LOL! 

Which site is this referencing? In 20+ years on the net, I apparently havent ran across it!

----------


## kyratshooter

We do not mention "that other site" by name.  

It is a sad substitute for reality, where rifles with plastic trigger guards are condemned but plastic pistols are worshiped and an investment cast extractor on a shotgun is unacceptable but an investment cast pistol is the only logical choice.

Neither can they differentiate between owning a knife and using a knife, with most emphasis on how it looks on ones belt as the deciding purchase factor.

Any cookware placed on their fires must be titanium or designed by a geriatric Canadian.

The ultimate proof of the pudding being when one of their moderators tapped out of Alone after just a few days because he had apparently prove to himself he could win.  That or he lost his woogie or some such nonsense, I can't remember.

You see, over here the members and the moderators recognize their limitations and remain inside that realm of activity.  "Survival fishing" involves lawn chairs and coolers filled with ones favorite beverage and "survival hunting" is often accomplished off the back porch of "the place", if we can do it while the neighbors are not watching.

While they try to convince themselves they can stay in the "bush" forever our primary concern is how can we get rescued the fastest.  Preferaby while there is still enough fuel in the generator to keep the freezer going and ice in the cooler!

----------


## crashdive123

I haven't logged on to that site in years.  Their life, their rules.....but I hate idiots on power trips.  Oh, and way too many fan boys of over priced knives.

----------


## ATS

Just finished reading all the posts, even the ones by the two guys (was it only two?) who were banned. 

Even though I really liked that ice fishing shanty back on the first couple of pages, ultimately I have to question the comments and advice given by the posters on this thread. Five pages of posts about so-called "survival fishing" and not a single mention of dynamite. Lol 

Tell me that was an oversight or did you guys just figure it was a given?

I did enjoy the read.  :Big Grin:

----------


## WY21lmb

Never tried dynamite, though I had uncles that had. Where I grew up the ditches were deep, and when they flooded in the spring the spawning fish went up them, later to all be trapped and everything died when the water all dried up.  So we did use traps made of clothes line wire (#9 wire) for structure and covered with chicken wire.  They worked modestly well, as did the old fashioned cherry bombs.  Many neighbors used pitchforks, or shotguns.  Dad smoked a lot of fish in the spring, he never fished himself, the neighbors gave him fish, as we lived on a crossroads and they liked a heads up if we seen a Game Warden drive by.

----------


## Antonyraison

> Just finished reading all the posts, even the ones by the two guys (was it only two?) who were banned. 
> 
> Even though I really liked that ice fishing shanty back on the first couple of pages, ultimately I have to question the comments and advice given by the posters on this thread. Five pages of posts about so-called "survival fishing" and not a single mention of dynamite. Lol 
> 
> Tell me that was an oversight or did you guys just figure it was a given?
> 
> I did enjoy the read.


where you going to find dynamite in a survival situation, and whom on earth would put that in a survival kit?

I never even seen dynamite in real life in the 1st place, in the second place things like that are incredibly hard to even get here with out proper licencing, etc.

----------


## Antonyraison

> Never tried dynamite, though I had uncles that had. Where I grew up the ditches were deep, and when they flooded in the spring the spawning fish went up them, later to all be trapped and everything died when the water all dried up.  So we did use traps made of clothes line wire (#9 wire) for structure and covered with chicken wire.  They worked modestly well, as did the old fashioned cherry bombs.  Many neighbors used pitchforks, or shotguns.  Dad smoked a lot of fish in the spring, he never fished himself, the neighbors gave him fish, as we lived on a crossroads and they liked a heads up if we seen a Game Warden drive by.


Even fire works over here is illegal, and you again need a special licence for it, and a lot of protected areas, with out proper forms and permission and far away enough from animals, you land up in jail for that here.

----------


## SurvivalGeek

Personally, I prefer using snares (with gorge hooks shaped like a short pencil sharpened on both ends if I didn't [or couldn't] find a hook) (a hook [that looks like a typical fishing hook bought at any store] carved from bone also works well) when survival fishing. You can make several of these traps (shown in the following YouTube video) along a river bank, shoreline, and/or bank of a lake or farm pond and check your lines every half hour or hour and harvest your catch.

For all the visual learners in the crowd, I made a video to illustrate my fish trap method. 

https://youtu.be/96a05MWVHo4

There are plenty of videos on YouTube on how to make cordage (and how to braid multiple strainds of cordage together to make stronger cordage) from grass, trees and misc plants to use as fishing line. This is a skill/craft that everyone should master (know how to perform well). For those of you who are unsure what cordage is - it can be any type rope, wire or line.

Rocks can be attached to your line using Pine Tar Epoxy which is made by mixing the following (and following the included directions:

3 Parts Pine Resin (Heated/Melted Pine Sap/Pitch) Heat it in a metal container (such as a cup, pan or tin [such as an Altoids Tin] or on a flat rock next to a bed of coals. A flat rock over a dakota fire hole works well in this scenario.

1 Part Ground/Crushed Black Wood Ash (using a makeshift mortar and pestle - a piece of wood with a bowl shaped hole or pocket (or a rock or piece of bone with a similar bowl shaped hole) and a long, slender piece of bone, rock or dry, wooden stick with a flat end used to grind/crush objects such as the black, burnt wood ash in the bowl shaped object you are using as a mortar [see "Mortar & Pestle" on Google Images to use as a guide when building your own mortar & pestle [also, make a few with and without tools as practice so you can recreate a makeshift mortar & pestle in a survival situation. 

Once your pine resin has melted and your are able to stir it with a stick, slowly begin sprinkling in your black, wood ash power into the pine resin while continuing to stir the pine resin.

The warm, pine resin mixture won't be sticky anymore and will allow you to mold it around a stick like play doe before it hardens. When you need to use the pine tar epoxy, simply heat up the end of the molded epoxy on the stick and will turn to liquid allowing you to quickly add it to your project before it drys hard. 

Pine Tar Epoxy is extremely strong and drys rock hard. It's useful for making a variety of fish hooks, arrowheads, repairing items, reinforcing knots/lashings and sinew used to attach arrowheads to arrow shafts, adding fishing weights to cordage (a small rock or pebbles tied to a length of cordage at least 4 to 6 inches from your hook and coated in Pine Tar Epoxy) and hundreds [if not thousands] of other uses. 

Fishing knots are very important to know in these situations to hold objects together (such as the polamor knot, the improved clinch knot, the blood knot and possibly the arbor knot). If using fish traps, the Taut-line Hitch (adjustable knot) is extremely useful (as well as in several other indoor/outdoor activities/situations). 

Bow fishing (archery - particularly the long bow which can be carved from scratch in the wild) and Spear fishing are quite useful when fishing in a survival situation. 

A freshly cut sapling (a baby tree - preferably between the sizes of 8 foot to 16 foot with all the limbs trimmed off make extremely good fishing poles. Use a strong knot such as the Taut-line Hitch to securely tie your cordage to the sapling about a foot up from the bottom of the sapling, a continuing up the sapling - in the middle and about a foot or so down from the top of the sapling in case your fish breaks the sapling. Using a freshly cut sapling will allow your fishing pole to bend as you're pulling in your fish and make your fishing pole less likely to break. 

As for bait, look for worms, grubs and salamanders under rocks and logs (beware dangerous snakes, spiders and sqorpions), search for frogs/toads around creeks, streams and ponds in the day and on the ground at night (hook a frog in the leg when using them as bait), cut bait (such as small bream, crappie, catfish or other small fish) - fish cut into 1-inch by 1-inch chunks (or larger chunks if fishing in salt water) and weighted down torwards the bottom of the water at your fishing location can yield larger fish, the guts of other animals you may have hunted with a bow, gun and/or caught in a trap make really good bait also (fish with it the same way you use cut bait). 

Note: Never survive on book knowledge alone. You must practice your craft several times and be able to perform it without question for it to be a dependable survival skill. If you don't, it is merely entertainment.

Note: If you've produced/created a bugout bag and/or vehicle survival kit have not survived on that kit (tested it) in all for seasons for at least a two day weekend in an outdoor situation (camp ground or your backyard if nothing else) without using any comforts from your vehicle or house/apartment, then you should very soon. Too many people create survival kits, first aid kits, survival food kits and bugout bags without testing them in realistic scenarios and find out when they need them that they are actually unprepared for the situation that their end. It's hard to "Wing It" when it's freezing outside with 20 - 40 mph wind chill or it's 100 Degrees Fahrenheit outside and you brought an awesome water filter with you, but forgot to pack any water to drink. Test all the gear you pack for your survival in a test environment and pack two pens and a pad to write down all the things you don't need and all the things you should have packed. Everyone's needs are different. Don't depend on someone else's packing list unless you are confident it will work for you (and your possible passengers and/or family that happens to be with you during that survival scenario you may be in).

Sincerely,
SurvivalGeek
Monday, March 19, 2018

----------


## WY21lmb

Antonyraison, when I was a kid it was a very different time in America.  You could still often purchase dynamite in the local hardware store or lumber yard.  Fireworks were, for the most part, illegal in the state where I lived, but the State line was 11 miles away and the roads just beyond that border were lined with stands selling any kind of fireworks you could imagine.  In 1959, after visiting an uncle that lived on the east coast, my brother and I flew back home and landed in Minneapolis with a Remington .22 cal single shot bolt action rifle, a sporterized 7mm 1895 Chilean Mauser rifle, and a break action Stevens single shot 16 gage shotgun and a dozen or so pounds of ammunition in our suitcase.

----------


## Antonyraison

> Antonyraison, when I was a kid it was a very different time in America.  You could still often purchase dynamite in the local hardware store or lumber yard.  Fireworks were, for the most part, illegal in the state where I lived, but the State line was 11 miles away and the roads just beyond that border were lined with stands selling any kind of fireworks you could imagine.  In 1959, after visiting an uncle that lived on the east coast, my brother and I flew back home and landed in Minneapolis with a Remington .22 cal single shot bolt action rifle, a sporterized 7mm 1895 Chilean Mauser rifle, and a break action Stevens single shot 16 gage shotgun and a dozen or so pounds of ammunition in our suitcase.


hectic.
Yeah when I was younger fireworks where not illegal here either and we could get cherry bombs and other very potent fireworks... but never dynamite.

----------


## ATS

The dynamite suggestion was obviously meant as a joke. Or maybe you were pulling my leg, eh? Lol

Black walnut powder and a trot line. The powder to get worms and the trot line to use those worms. We are talking "survival" fishing so game laws get thrown out the window.

As far as the dynamite goes, anything that will explode and send a strong enough shock wave through the water to stun the fish might be good enough. First attract the fish and then boom! Possibly just a net from a portable soccer goal. Firecrackers could be used to drive the fish toward your net, if you are using a gill net, or into your fish trap. 

Floating can of tannerite shot from shore. 

Casting nets used on schools attracted by chum of some kind. Many options depending on what you have available to you.

----------


## Rick

Fishing with Hand Grenades!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

All I have to do to get fish is have an inflatable doll, set it up about 10 yards from me with a pole and line tied to it.  Then I just start fishing along side it.  The fish will think the doll is someone else and take their bait and leave mine alone.  I'll never catch a thing but if I just keep baiting the dolls hook I'll get enough for supper.  If only I could find a real doll to go with me in those survival situations......


Alan

----------


## Tokwan

> All I have to do to get fish is have an inflatable doll, set it up about 10 yards from me with a pole and line tied to it.  Then I just start fishing along side it.  The fish will think the doll is someone else and take their bait and leave mine alone.  I'll never catch a thing but if I just keep baiting the dolls hook I'll get enough for supper.  If only I could find a real doll to go with me in those survival situations......
> 
> 
> Alan


 :Punk:  :Punk:  :Punk:

----------


## Antonyraison

> All I have to do to get fish is have an inflatable doll, set it up about 10 yards from me with a pole and line tied to it.  Then I just start fishing along side it.  The fish will think the doll is someone else and take their bait and leave mine alone.  I'll never catch a thing but if I just keep baiting the dolls hook I'll get enough for supper.  If only I could find a real doll to go with me in those survival situations......
> 
> 
> Alan


whahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahah... actually I know a doll this side that loves bass fishing... But very very cray cray ( and not the cray fishing cray cray, crazy cray cray)

----------


## Fixit

I didn't read all post but did anyone mention using plant to fish . Putting Jimson weed in a still body of water is quite productive .

----------


## kappydell

Yep, fixit, my thoughts exactly. There are several plants that will stun the fish so you can just pick them up.  I look for those plants near all my fishing spots, just for reference, ya know?
Nor did I see any mention on the various (often illegal because they are productive) techniques of set lines, trot lines, jug fishing, swimming noodle tip-ups used on open water....and only a few mentions of nets.  Heck, if time were of the essence I'd just use a gill net and cook up whatever landed in it.  Survival fishing also includes knowing how to cook or clean rough fish (yes, carp too) frogs, and turtles, too.  Whatever comes up in that net is food.  

The last thing I would use in a survival situation is a pole and line, its too slow, it only catches one fish at a time. and the natural resources cops find you waaaay too easy as you stand out in the open waiting for a bite in a well known fishing hole.  If you are eating only sporadically, one fish at a time is not much.  When they are biting you want enough to eat, plus some to dry/smoke/salt/can for later.

If I did not have a net, I'd much rather set up a trot line with multiple hooks (yes gorge hooks, remember this is primitive survival) and go foraging for the plants to serve with that fish, like some nice garlic mustard greens, as I look for more firewood to cook it with and check my snare line.  The fish will catch themselves, and you can scout for the cops before you go pick up your line.  

Sheesh people.  Y'all are too much

----------


## Arctic warrior

My kit is in a med size pc of pvc tubing with 1/4 size nuts for sinkers and small hooks and a cork or 2 for bobber i can make it so i can tie it on a small diameter tree and fish passive or throwit in secure it to something and check it later

----------


## Arctic warrior

I like that kyratshooter

----------


## JustMike

Hi to all,

I want to caution that I have only read and seen images about this but have not actually done it. I did recently make an "Inuit" double pointed fishing hook. You can find images of  them on line particularly if you search "prehistoric hook" or "inuit hook.". Its amazingly simple design, I just made one in about an hour from a fragment of beef bone with a hacksaw and a file. Its bascially a straight piece of bone or hardwood (although I think bone would survive better), its anywhere from 1/2 inch long to as wide as you want to make it depending on how large a fish you want. It is straight, double pointed, not hook shaped at all, looks like a double pointed barb with a grove in the exact center (or a hole if you want to try it) for the fishing line. The idea is that this straight pointed bone goes inside your bait, gets swallowed by the fish, and once in the stomach, you pull the line and the barb turns sideways sticking in both sides of the fishes stomach. Obviously not a catch-and-release type hook but something that is a dedicated fish-getter. When the weather warms up I cant wait to try this on catfish, and I'm sure that I could get one of these in even a two inch minnow or a hunk of chicken liver. Id sell somebody one, but its probably better that you research and make one of your own, it was pretty easy. I plan on making a bigger one for surf fishing and experiment with that too.  Thanks, hope it helps somebody. Mike

----------


## JustMike

Okay one more post, just because its such an amazing device. Who has ever seen a "Worm Fiddle"?  Again, amazing and easy to make. Use a broken broom stick, cut two pieces about 18 inches long, notch one stick with notches every inch and half spaced, and then whittle one end sharp. waterproof it for durability. The other stick, do nothing to it. Go to a wet, grassy place and jam the stick in as deep as it will go. Run the other part , the "fiddle" up and down the stick and get a good vibration going. if there are any earthworms nearby they will boil to the surface and you can have them for your fishing. Its amazing. If it doesnt work in one spot keep fiddling in other spots until you find worm "hotspots".  I think this wouild also be a good way to start an earthworm colony but not spend a ridiculous amount of money at the 7 11 for a few pathetic worms. But we are talking wilderness survival, I think somebody should be carrying that worm fiddle. (I guess you could eat worms too, I hear they make decent "bacon bits." Enjoy.

----------


## randyt

Hi Mike, that hook you mention is also called a gorge hook.

----------


## randyt

one method that I'm not sure if mentioned is using a couple ground rods and a dynamo

----------


## Michael aka Mac

I actually found this thread section rather humorous.  Survival fishing is not about fishing rods, or special fishing gadgets.  It is not a type of sport and nor is it a sportsman like activity.

Survival fishing is simply making a path for the fish to get into, using the route that the fish swim in, then narrowing the path channel that you have made and making a barricade so that the fish have no way to get out,  and all you are doing is dropping some fish bait in this makeshift pond you created to lure the fish in.  You are making this barricade with using either rocks, netting,  or using a mesh hammock . It may not be sporting like,  but that is not what survival is, it is about putting food on the table for you and your loved ones and living through what ever ordeal you are facing.

----------

